
Statecharts: A Visual Formalism for Complex Systems (1987) [pdf] - RossBencina
http://www.inf.ed.ac.uk/teaching/courses/seoc/2005_2006/resources/statecharts.pdf
======
RossBencina
Statecharts were originally developed for the design of in-flight software for
fighter aircraft.

Also of interest is David Harel's account of the history and development of
Statecharts.[0]

[0] Statecharts in the Making: A Personal Account
[http://www.wisdom.weizmann.ac.il/~harel/papers/Statecharts.H...](http://www.wisdom.weizmann.ac.il/~harel/papers/Statecharts.History.pdf)

